# drill bit preference



## Daniel (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm trying this again.
Sorry but I am only allowing two choices in this poll because that is what i am limited to being able to buy. sorry to all the cobalt and carbide tipped lovers out there.

Question is: which do you prefer HSS (High Speed Steel) drill bits or Titanium coated (The gold coated ones)


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 5, 2008)

Didn't vote. Those choices are not what I base my decisions on.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 5, 2008)

Frank, since this is in the interest of organizing a group buy. What do you base your decision on? otherwise I take your post as a snide comment for having limited choices. Sorry but so far that is all that I know is available without knowing to ask for other options.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks to everyone that has voted on this. i am using this info to decide just what to offer first for a drill bit buy. looks like Ti wins by nearly 3 to 1. I will keep watching this though


----------

